# MIB Audio



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone have Monster in a Box audio that they could share with me please? Anything that sounds like some type of animal would do. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Check out these websites
http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/index.html
http://www.deviousconcoctions.com/sounds.htm


----------



## liftngwaght (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/97000-my-stuff-still-out-there-ya-all.html

I used that guys stuff.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks guys! exactly what I needed!


----------

